# Pretty good redfish pattern...



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This pattern is part of an order for my local fly shop, the Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale. The Slinky series are all on #1 Mustad hooks, bent slightly and weighted with .040 lead wire. The bodies don't show very well in photos, they're diamond braid wound smoothly from the hook bend forward the head. This is an original pattern that I've been tying for some years. It evolved from Liz Steele's "Gold Lizzy" pattern that I used to tie for the Fly Fisherman in Titusville when Liz and Frank Steele owned the shop. The lead in the body is laid in as a keel and it keeps the bug upright as it sinks and while you're working it. Although I've done this pattern in many colors over the years, these three colors are the most common. The brown version is the original "Natural Slinky". One look at it move and you'll see how it got its name... Here are the photos, enjoy...



















]









For anyone interested, I'm doing a free tying seminar at the shop on 6 Dec, from 12 to 4Pm. For beginners, I'll be there an hour or two early to go over the basics about materials and getting started. See you there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

fixed the images for ya. 

Cheers


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

more info on the 6th
just watching you tie? if customers can tie what is needed? one class the whole time? cost?
just was thinking beginners would like more info


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I used to teach tying years ago (too many years ago, the early 80's at Broward Community College) this time it's more of a tying demo, with lots of time for questions as I work through a variety of patterns and techniques - as many as we have time for. I'm going to show up by 10Am to get set up and to go over the basics about materials, how they're used, and really basic techniques for beginners. The actual seminar will start at 12 noon... 

If I ever have to give up guiding then I will organize and begin teaching classes again... this will have to do for now and the best part is that it's a freebie...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Great looking flies! Is the white collar marabou?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That "white collar" is actually part of one single saddle hackle... Here's the trick. Start with wide, webby saddles (Wapsi sells what you're looking for to fly shops as "Deceiver Hackle), either dyed or natural. Natural variant saddles can also be found with several colors in each feather. I try to use as much of the feather as possible, particularly the "fluff" that looks like maribou. Look at the shaft of any feather and you'll see that the thick stem can't be used to palmer up a collar, but right where it begins to taper down you'll be able use some of the fluff along with the rest of the feather.... It's a trick I learned many years ago from the late Bob Kay. The Natural Slinky (the brown fly) has a natural badger feather collar, the red & white version uses a red dyed "Deceiver hackle", the orange & pearl fly uses a natural variant saddle for its collar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Gonna go tie some up tonight! Thanks for the help!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale
4834 N Federal Hwy
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33308
(954) 772-5822


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, nice looking flies Lemay.. wish I could make the talks but unfortunately will be out-a-town.

I love that shop, just started flippin the long rod, but not tying um yet.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are super looking flies!  I could'a used some of those yesterday. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

For those of you that have not had an opportunity to meet Bob in person...he is the real deal.

Bob has guided me several times and I have purchased a dozen or so of his flies. They are terrific. Mr LeMay is a master angler.

Bob; I wish I lived closer...I would be at this seminar in a heartbeat!

Best.

- Jerry Stephenson
Atlanta


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Good stuff right there. Captain, what hook, if you don't mind?

Capt. Gary Henderson


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry I didn't say... It's a Mustad 34007, bent slightly with a pair of pliers..


----------

